# Black Berries



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Built a raised bed an got my blackberries planted. Next year should have nough fer some jam an maybe a bottle er two a wine!

Also transplanted some a my green beans, ever seed germinated an boy am I gonna have green beans!


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

I've got wild Black Berries growing all over my property, and boy are we going to have a bumper crop.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

My daughters have been trying to get me to plant black berries on the property for years, never did it because I didn't want to deal with the thorns and runners.

With the new neighbors that moved in last month, could be about time.


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

Mine are blooming like crazy most of them are thornless.


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

No pictures, but our blackberries and blueberries are doing a fine job this year! This is probably going to be the best year ever.

Cobbler anyone?


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

We have both tame and wild blackberries ... Love them and it also looks to be a good year for both.


----------



## txcatlady (Sep 26, 2013)

I have picked 10 gallons off my domestics this year and have six qts. of juice from last year. Froze the berries until I have time to juice and can. I made so much jelly last year that I may just use these for cobblers. They are almost finished and I am ready to prune back. They are putting up new shoots everywhere and I don't have anywhere to plant them. Mowed some down today.


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

Balls004 said:


> ...
> 
> Cobbler anyone?


:2thumb:

Can't wait to get enough for DW to make a cobbler. Noticed some are starting to ripen yesterday. Like everyone else, looks to be a great year for berries.


----------



## musketjim (Dec 7, 2011)

I grew up on upstate PA. picking blackberries and huckleberries with my Grandpa and loved it except for the thorns. I have planted saskatoons up here at BOL, and have read about blackberries that grow in this zone and will try some in a couple years. It always takes a years to figure out what is going to work up here at my BOL. Thanx for bringing up some good memories with my grandpa:2thumb:.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

We are about two weeks from berries here, just big green ones so far.


----------



## squerly (Aug 17, 2012)

Blackberries make a great (natural) fence around your property, especially in areas that are secluded and not easily visible from your house. Put yourself in the intruders shoes, would you like to work you way through a field of them?


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

I just planted 3 blackberry plans from pots.
My raspberries,Blueberries,grapes, muscadine are loaded.
Hope to have more black berries next year.


----------



## gam46 (Jan 24, 2011)

Have had a handful of raspberries this year, but think we should have LOTS of them and blackberries, and strawberries and blueberries. Continuing to enrich soil in their growing areas thinking that the bit of stuff between the rocks here in which roots grow just is way too short of organic matter. Mulching with a light layer of bunny berries, then cardboard then leaves. Comfrey is coming along so I 'll be able to add that. Someday we'll have a good crop of tasty berries.


----------

